
It sounds crazy but nuclear accidents show nuclear safety instead - ChuckMcM
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/03/11/it-sounds-crazy-but-fukushima-chernobyl-and-three-mile-island-show-why-nuclear-is-inherently-safe/#529726d51688
======
ChuckMcM
This brought a lot of the learning that has been gathered from the Fukishima
aftermath to light. In particular the LNT theory of Nuclear risk has been
completely discredited and the WHO should throw it out. There is no data set
that supports it.

